# Icelandic: yet and still



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello,

I am having a few difficulties grasping the use of "yet" and "still" (the adverbs) in Icelandic so I'd like to have these sentences translated so I can get the general idea right.

You are still there.
Are you there yet?
I am not there yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Segorian

You are assuming that _yet_ and _still_ need to be rendered using two different Icelandic words. That is not necessarily the case. Please show us your attempt at a translation of these sentences and someone will surely correct it if needed.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Segorian said:


> You are assuming that _yet_ and _still_ need to be rendered using two different Icelandic words. That is not necessarily the case. Please show us your attempt at a translation of these sentences and someone will surely correct it if needed.



You are still there.
Þú ert enn hér.

Are you there yet?
Ertu ennþá þar?

I am not there yet
Ég er ekki enn þar.

Is this it?


----------



## Segorian

Vitalore said:


> You are still there.
> Þú ert enn hér.



Yes. OR: _Þú ert ennþá hér._ (Actually, more precisely, it should be _þar_ or _þarna_ since the English sentence has “there”.)



Vitalore said:


> Are you there yet?
> Ertu ennþá þar?



No. I assume the intended meaning of the English sentence is “Have you arrived yet?” and in that case the Icelandic translation would be _Ertu kominn (þangað)?_. The sentence _Ertu ennþá þar?_ means “Are you still there?”.



Vitalore said:


> I am not there yet
> Ég er ekki enn þar.



Almost. _Ég er ekki enn(þá) kominn (þangað)._ The sentence _Ég er ekki enn þar_, while grammatically correct, is peculiar and not something anybody is likely to say or write, if only because its meaning might not be clear to a reader or listener. It could be understood like the English sentence or be interpreted to mean “I'm no longer there” (although that would normally be _Ég er ekki lengur þar_ in Icelandic).


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Segorian said:


> No. I assume the intended meaning of the English sentence is “Have you arrived yet?” and in that case the Icelandic translation would be _Ertu kominn (þangað)?_. The sentence _Ertu ennþá þar?_ means “Are you still there?”.



No, I really did mean "Are you there yet?". It was just a random phrase I came up with for the sole purpose of using that word. I did not mean "Have you arrived yet?". How would you say "Are you there yet"?

Also, what's the difference between þar and þarna? I found nothing in the forums.


----------



## Segorian

Vitalore said:


> No, I really did mean "Are you there yet?". It was just a random phrase I came up with for the sole purpose of using that word. I did not mean "Have you arrived yet?". How would you say "Are you there yet"?



In that case I shall have to ask you to explain the intended meaning. The English sentence _Are you there yet?_ is normally used to ask whether the person in question has arrived at a particular place or whether (s)he has succeeded in a specific endeavor.



Vitalore said:


> Also, what's the difference between þar and þarna? I found nothing in the forums.



_-na_ is a particle (usually classified as a demonstrative one) which in words like _hérna_, _þarna_, _núna_, _svona_ serves to intensify the meaning of the word it's attached to. So, for example, if _þar_ means “there”, _þarna_ means “right there”, although often there is no real difference in usage and _þarna_ is often used to mean simply “there”.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Segorian said:


> In that case I shall have to ask you to explain the intended meaning. The English sentence _Are you there yet?_ is normally used to ask whether the person in question has arrived at a particular place or whether (s)he has succeeded in a specific endeavor.



Then let's change it to "Are you blue yet?" or "Are you big yet?". I'm only interested in the yet part.


----------



## Segorian

So with the same meaning? “Has your skin turned blue yet?” and “Are you already big?”? Then the Icelandic equivalents are _Ertu orðinn blár?_ and _Ertu orðinn stór?_


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Segorian said:


> So with the same meaning? “Has your skin turned blue yet?” and “Are you already big?”? Then the Icelandic equivalents are _Ertu orðinn blár?_ and _Ertu orðinn stór?_





> Has your skin turned blue yet?
> _Ertu orðinn blár?_


_

So there's no single word that means "yet" in that context?_


----------

